# MongoDB Benutzer keine Berechtigung



## jimb0p (16. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme nicht so ganz mit den Benutzern bei MongoDB klar. Ich habe folgende User angelegt.

Einmal in der Tabelle admin:


```
{
                "_id" : "admin.admin",
                "user" : "admin",
                "db" : "admin",
                "roles" : [
                        {
                                "role" : "dbAdmin",
                                "db" : "test123"
                        }
                ]
        }
```

Und einmal in der Tabelle test123:


```
{
                "_id" : "test123.test123",
                "user" : "test123",
                "db" : "test123",
                "roles" : [
                        {
                                "role" : "userAdmin",
                                "db" : "test123"
                        }
                ]
        }
```

Die Benennung ist natürlich ein wenig verwirrend so, aber es geht darum dass ich mit test123 keinen Zugriff auf die Tabelle habe es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Couldn't connect: not authorized on test123 to execute command { listCollections: true, filter: {}, cursor: {} }
```

Wo liegt der Hund begraben? Falls der Thread hier falsch ist bitte verschieben, wusste nicht genau wohin mit Dokumentenorientierten Datenbanken 

Grüße!


----------

